# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Selahaddin Eyyubi

## ceydaaa

asdasdas.jpgAslında Selahaddin Eyyubi'yi listeleme konusunda çok düşündüm; ama Arap, Kürt ya da Türk olduğu konusundaki tartışmalar devam ettiği için Türk olarak kabul edeceğim.

Ortadoğu'nun efsanevi lideri Selahaddin Eyyubi, sıradan bir İslam lideri iken, devasa haçlı ordusunu Hıttin'de mağlup edip Kudüs'ü haçlı egemenliğinden kurtarması ile ün saldı. 2. dalga haçlıların Anadolu'dan çıkmak için Türk ordusundan bilet alamaması sonucu yola çıkan, ünlü İngiliz Arslan Yürekli Richard komutasındaki 3. büyük haçlı ordusunu da kurnaz bir strateji ile Filistin'in çorak toprağına gömen Eyyubi, sadece Doğu'da değil Batı'da da sıkça konuşulur. Richard ile yaptığı diplomatik ilişkilerde gönderdiği sayısız hediye, bize İslam'ın hoşgörüsünü ve Selahaddin Eyyubi'nin karakteri hakkında çok önemli deliller sunuyor.

----------

